# I don't think i have the sport suspension but my cruze handles awesome



## chevyfan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a Cruze 1LT RS and i don't think i have the sport suspension but man does it handle great. I mean there is no body roll at all when going to on/off ramps and all.

Is the standard Cruze suspension just decently good?

Thanks!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have an LS and I think it handles quite well. There is no body roll it is nice and tight that is even with 16 in tires.


----------



## Sandman (Dec 31, 2011)

I have an ECO, and I agree, it handles very well for an econobox with LRR tires. Feels very centered and minimal body roll - really happy with it. Of course, there are no curves on Iowa roads, so it doesn't matter that much.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

yes cruze is a handling machine,all my car needed was some sticker tires and i really feel confident in hitting off ramps at 60+mph


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I will say that I was willing to overlook the ok-ish acceleration because of the handling. It is just amazing from a stock car for it's price. I couldn't be happier [well without spending money of course ].


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree, the only negative I see in reviews on the handling is the lack of steering feel. But it always seems to be at the tops for slaloms. I think it handles amazing for a small car, without having a harsh busy ride. Very pleased with this car.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

On the OEM Eco 17's, the car handles nicely. It still handles decently on the 16" snow tires, although not as well as the OEM rubber. When the OEM tires are gone, a set of slightly sportier tires should make it handle better. The handling of the Eco MT sold me over the Focus and Elantra. It was just more composed when the going got rough than either of those two.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I think you get the upgraded sport suspension with the RS package. I know mine has it but I also have the LTZ so I couldnt tell you for sure if the LTZ adds sports suspension or RS. But I'm 90% sure it's the RS. 

All I can say though is that it handles like a champ. Especially with the lower profile RS tires. The manual even mentions this.


----------



## CruzeNStyle (Dec 24, 2011)

Im pretty sure the LT, LTZ, and RS package all come with the sport tuned suspension for 2012.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't even know they had a sport suspension. My plain Jane LS feels pretty nimble and planted.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Short answer: yes.

I own the LT.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

We whip the **** out of our Cruze, son!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

The sport suspension is standard and only available on the 2LT and LTZ, the RS package is an appearance package so it doesn't include the suspension. The ECO models are a little different and have the .5" lower ride height of the sport suspension but from what GM told us that is due to using just the shorter springs from the sport suspension and not all of the other components. The order code for the sport suspension is XJ2 (2LT and LTZ), the regular suspension is GNG (LS, 1LT, ECO Automatic), and GNF for the ECO manuals which does not include the Z-link in the rear. 

That being said the Cruze handles very well even without the sport suspension. My dealership demo right now is an LS and it feels like the suspension is up to handling a lot more power than the car has. I drive a lot of different vehicles from our used cars and I'm still pretty impressed with the Cruze after driving other makes.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

totally agree and is one of the reasons I bought the car. gm brags on their web site that an ltz out handled a bmw on some test. but I think the car handles great.


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

maybe it's because my last car was much larger and wider (2k5 grand prix gtp), or maybe it's because my cruze is a 2k12 ls, but i'm not as "inspired" with the handling...
it gets the job done, but i'd call the ride "basic"...
all i know as possible by way of suspension upgrades are new springs - which i'd love to do (because as i understand it the lowering will improve gas mileage), but are there any other options for my car?
i definitely don't want or need anything too aggressive as i'm out for efficiency, so maybe springs are enough?
i don't know...


----------



## Mts64 (Aug 13, 2020)

CHUV said:


> I think you get the upgraded sport suspension with the RS package. I know mine has it but I also have the LTZ so I couldnt tell you for sure if the LTZ adds sports suspension or RS. But I'm 90% sure it's the RS.
> 
> All I can say though is that it handles like a champ. Especially with the lower profile RS tires. The manual even mentions this.


How do I know if my 2011 Cruze ltz has sport suspension? I need rear shocks and don't which to buy?


----------

